# 2 Questions



## lcryan (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm running 893 with Liberty 2.0 
1 ) I am having issues with customizer switching to default blur desk dock. It's just not appearing as an option when I install it. Is is possible to install a apk file or flash something to get the dock back?

2 ) Is anyone else having problems with force closes on Google Music? Anytime i play a song from the sever I get a force close. Music on my sd card plays, however all online music causes instant force close.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

lcryan said:


> I'm running 893 with Liberty 2.0
> 1 ) I am having issues with customizer switching to default blur desk dock. It's just not appearing as an option when I install it. Is is possible to install a apk file or flash something to get the dock back?
> 
> 2 ) Is anyone else having problems with force closes on Google Music? Anytime i play a song from the sever I get a force close. Music on my sd card plays, however all online music causes instant force close.


For Google Music, you cannot use the "Block Ads" feature in the ROM toolbox. Try Enabling ads and then download adfree from the market and use that instead.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had better success with adaway from the market. It really all depends on the host files you download as to whether it will effect g music.


----------



## lcryan (Oct 26, 2011)

thanks for your help im now able to listen to my music.. does anyone have any information on the dock ?


----------

